# Winter carping...



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Some folks think carp are a warm weather fish...well thought I'd share a picture of a 38 lb 2 oz that Paul Pezalla, owner of Wacker Baits, caught in Chicago last week from the Chicago River... 
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/rrbski/PaulP_38plus.jpg?t=1228248866


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

GEEZ! that is a freaking PIG! unfortunately the only consistant way i have found to catch Winter carp is at the area WWD's


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya on the WWD's Dinkbuster...that used to be my thoughts as well....then I started seeing just too many folks catching them through the ice out here at Buckeye Lake fishing for crappie. WWD's are more consistent for sure. Got thrown out of one up in Avon, Oh., a power plant right on Erie. Great fishing there...but, they closed it down shortly after I heard about it. Only got to fish it twice. They said too many accidents...wonder if they ever opened it back up???


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I know of a couple places on the Scioto that hold fish throughout the winter and neither are WWDs. We had them last year when it was in the low 30's with snow. Water temp was low 30's...33 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

all this "cold water Carpin" is driveing me crazy...So when are we going to hit COSI as a group ? Duck season is now over


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Let's goto COSI!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> all this "cold water Carpin" is driveing me crazy...So when are we going to hit COSI as a group ? Duck season is now over


let's go Fatty!!.. what are ya waitin for?  you saving me some of the ducks' breasts this season dooood?? 
feed those COSI babies for me, and tell them "papa says eat some mo'"  
good luck bro..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=110610


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not so relavent.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I found an area loaded w/ carp. I fished it today with no luck. I used corn and power bait. What seems to be a good bait for winter carp?


----------

